# Dumb Name?



## cindyareed (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi!

We just got a golden retriever mix pup and don't know what to name him! We've got two names that we kind-of like but don't know if they are dumb sounding dog names. One is Brinkley, and the other is Breck. We live in CO, and love a ski resort town called Brekenridge, so that is where we got Breck. But does it really sound like a dog name? Which sounds better -- Brinkley or Breck?? Help!!


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I think any name you choose for you dog will be a great name as long as you love it! If I had a choice between Brinkley or Breck, I'd lean toward Brinkley.


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

Given those choices, I, too, would probably pick Brinkley.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Chose a name that fits your dogs personality. I like Brinkley but if your dog seems like more of a Breck to you then name it that.


----------



## Airem (May 7, 2007)

Well i would go with brinkley myself and always remember this forum has a really handy dog name database Here I'm assuming it's a boy


----------



## SFury (Apr 12, 2007)

Choose the name you like best. Whatever name is chosen, it should be a name that you pick. Don't let other people influence your decision.

People think I'm crazy for naming my little mutt, who's a cute toy dog, Buck. He's an adorable little guy with a tough name. He does like to buck authority though.  I've been told I should have picked a cutesy name, but I'll tell you right now that wasn't an option for me. I don't regret my choice, and neither will you if you make the decision on your own.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

The name you choose for your dog should come from your heart not a dog forum. You live with the puppy and know his personality not the people here. You need to decide for yourselves what to name your dog. I personally always like names that are different so I think the ones you mentioned are really super, which ever one you chose. 

Don't forget, you'll have 100 different nicknames for your puppy that you come up with as well. Sometimes you end up calling the dog by nicknames more than by the real name.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

See where I like Breck, I think its cute!


----------



## SunSiberians (May 7, 2007)

Those are great names. How about Breck Brinkly as his full name?


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I like Brinkley because I prefer names with two syllables as opposed to one, it is not something I've heard of for a dog, and it just sounds great for a golden! It slightly reminds me of Christie, but I got over that fairly quickly, not that it's about me anyway!


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I like Brinkley


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 1, 2007)

Why _choose_ a name? Just let a name happen  Talk to him, interact a lot, and maybe when you turn to call him you'll find words just popping out that seem appropriate, though you never meant to call him that name. No, I don't mean that in a bad way lol. But I know for me a lot of the times a name just happens, regardless of best intentions.


----------



## goaltending (Mar 2, 2007)

They are both good names. I liked the suggestion to use both names. Over time you find which variation you like the best. 
We selected names that if you think about it really are dumb, but they fit perfectly. 
My husband I each wanted our own dog so he shopped around for his. I already had mine picked out. My uncle breeds pomeranians. I fell in love with the runt of the litter. 
Anyway we brought them home on the same day one year ago. My husband has a boxer by the name of Samson and my pom is named Delilah.

They fit perfectly. She has the ultimate power over Samson.

Whatever you decide it will be perfect.


----------



## Kaylee (May 15, 2007)

Those are both really cute names...Breckenridge is a really nice place...
But, Whichever one you choose, either one would be cute.


----------



## gizmobaby (Apr 30, 2007)

They're both cute. I like Brinkley  I think whatever you choose, I'm sure it'll fit your dog's personality. I did my puppy's name by looks..ironically, his name fits his personality as well.


----------



## cindyareed (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank-you for all of your suggestions and comments! We finally decided on Breck. It seemed to fit him better, and was easier to say when calling him. It also had some meaning to us since we love the town, Breckenridge. Thanks again!!


----------



## cockapoolvr (Dec 25, 2006)

Brinkley was the name of the golden retriever in the movie "You've Got Mail".


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

I was going to suggest Brecken


----------



## Keno's Mom (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't like either. Breck sounds too much like a female name. And I don't like Brinkley either.

Maybe do a dog name search or more specific look up some golden ret. breeders and go thru some of their dog names - see if anything sounds good to you or something you can work with 

I'd pick something with a vowel sound on the end "ee", "a", "o" are good choices.


----------



## threedognite (Feb 10, 2007)

I should have named my doodle 'Damn-It'. ;-)


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

threedognite said:


> I should have named my doodle 'Damn-It'. ;-)


That would have been a great name for my one eyed wonder instead its Peekaboo! But I scream Damn-It all the time, often more names but I can't say them on the forum.


----------

